# Murphy Patternless X Blizzard Leopard Gecko?



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay so, I just had my new babies ID'd as Murphy Patternless and one might have albino, not Leucistic as they were advertised, not that I mind what they are, but...when I breed these with my Blizzards next year, will they just be Blizzard babies?
Because the adult Murphy's Patternless looks basically the same as my adult Female Blizzard right now?
She has Paradox spots one her too.

Would there be a chance that, if there is albino in the smaller one, will that be passed to any of the babies if I breed it with my High Yellow Lavender Het Blizzard, my normal or a Blizzard?
Can you even get an Albino Blizzard?

WHY ARE GENETICS SO HARD TO GET MY HEAD AROUND!!!



I'm gonna through this out there....I have:

1 Female Normal
2 Female Blizzards (one with her paradox spots) 
1 Female High Yellow Lavender HET Blizzard (With what looks like a carrot tail =], she's gorgeous)
1 Female Murphy Patternless (maybe with albino)
1 Male Murphy Patternless, and his tail is going that pale purple colour they describe on Google...
1 Male Blizzard.


So, obviously if I breed Blizzard to Blizzard I get BB, is that Blazing Blizzard? Someone just put that on a previous post.
If I breed my High Yellow Lavender HET Blizzard with my Male Blizzard, I'll get half Blizzard half High Yellow HET Blizzard, yes?
And then any I breed with my Normal female with just be Normal HET Blizzard or HET Murphy Patternless?
And Murphy X Murphy will be Murphy, but then there's that Albino, so will the babies be Murphy Patternless HET Albino?

Is that right?

If not, might you nice people want to tell me what I might get? I'm not professing to be someone who really wants pure lines, this is just a hobby I've been building up to for a few years, I know how to breed them, but I obviously need to know what the babies will be known as when I come to sell them, I don't want to misinform people. I just buy my Geckos because I think they are beautiful...I mean, I only went to buy one baby today and ended up with two so, I'm no genetics expert.


----------

